# Herps!



## Markw (Aug 13, 2010)

...as in herpetology; the study of reptiles. 

C&C always encouraged.  Hope you enjoy!

Nikon D90
Sigma 105mm Macro
60w incandescent light for lighting

1






2





3





4





5






Mark


----------



## Fatback (Aug 13, 2010)

The detail is amazing, I love #1, and #3.


----------



## Markw (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks! 

We just got this little guy today.  Hes just a baby, about 8" tip of nose to tip of tail.

Mark


----------



## Fatback (Aug 14, 2010)

I would love to have one. I had a couple of geckos a while back, and they were awesome. I already got to many pets at the moment though. 3 dogs, and 9 birds keep me busy enough.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 14, 2010)

Love them all, but especially number 1. Great saturation without clipping and nice details in the shadows. The lighting you set up really suits the colours of your, um, what is it again? Herpes? No, that can't be right... Herps.


----------



## Markw (Aug 14, 2010)

No special lighting setup..just his temporary heat light.  Thanks everyone, though!

Mark


----------



## Brutus (Aug 14, 2010)

I like 1, 4, and 5. 1 because of the detail of the eye, but I prefer 4 and 5 as far as composition goes. I like to see the rest of his body along with the head.


----------

